# How do I unistall - MyScrapNook?



## CompuGeekWannaB (May 21, 2011)

I just downloaded what I THOUGHT was a program.... it was a Toolbar called MyScrapNook.
I have read it can cause problems and I can't find how to uninstall it.

I am running on Mac OS X / Version 10.5.8

Thanks to ANYone who can help me get rid of this!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

How did you install it?
When I tried their web page it won't even let me download it on OS X?

Are you sure you didn't just download it, but it didn't install?


----------



## CompuGeekWannaB (May 21, 2011)

I wish it hadn't let me .... but, it did. I just clicked the button to install.

It's just a toolbar, I THINK .... It did override what became my homepage (them) but I found out how to go to my preferred settings, and I can hide that toolbar. But I don't know enough about this stuff to know if it is doing malicious things if I don't just get rid of it.... even if hidden.

Thing is.... I would have used the design elements on it ... but it wouldn't even work! 

Maybe it isn't doing any harm being there. I just would like to be able to remove it, you know?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Try this for removing:

1) At the top of your browser select Safari from the menu bar.
2) Select Preferences from the dropdown menu.
3) Click on the Extensions tab.
4) Look for something MyScrapNook related
5) Click the Uninstall button.


----------



## CompuGeekWannaB (May 21, 2011)

Well, the good news (I guess) is that there were none there.
Maybe that part I did right yesterday .... the maybe not so good news is that it is STILL there ( the toolbar ) BUT I just hide it and it doesn't bother me.... 


Think I am "good" now?

Thanks for your help, by the way!!!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Did you quit and reset Safari?


----------



## CompuGeekWannaB (May 21, 2011)

I know I sound 'dumb" but do you simply mean ... did I close out - turn off and then reboot the computer? If so, yes. If not... I am not sure. I use Firefox mostly, but I did open Safari and did what you suggested.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Hmmm, if it's still there they must have used a non-standard way to patch it in.
I'll check around for more info but I don't know that toolbar specifically so not sure what else to tell you.


----------



## CompuGeekWannaB (May 21, 2011)

Thank you SO much for all of your help! Seriously! I appreciate it! It doesn't seem to be messing with anything... but I worry about what I can't see! 

Thanks again!


----------

